# Info please:



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

MC Hammer - Have You Seen Her - YouTube

http://images1.dvor.com/367-267-ffffff/opplanet-undertech-concealment-shorts-women-t0546wh.png

If anyone knows this fine specimen, please have her contact me directly. Thank you in advance.


----------

